# 2004 Pontiac GTO M6 to A4 engine harness HELP!!!



## 04silvergoat (Mar 20, 2017)

Converting my car to auto and I am having trouble finding the auto engine harness. Anything I can do to my M6 harness to make it work? Can I run a stand alone trans controller with my current harness? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Did you try Ebay there are often cars on there that are being parted out. I am not good enough of a mech to tell you what the diff is between a A4 and a M6 harness to be of much help.


----------

